# Thought this was neat, my GT timeline



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Was backing up some of my old files and found some of my first shots of my green terror. You really don't notice how much they've changed because they do it so gradually, but looking at these old shots blew my mind. Here's a nice sequence of shots to show how much my little guy has changed in the past couple of months I've had him, and I'm thinking he's still got a long way to go no less.

First shot when I bought him, October 1st


















Happier times for the tiger barbs, when the green terror was still a community fish and thought he was a tiger barb and actually shoaled with them, lol









Right about now he started to get a tiny hint of an attitude and would display his... lack of colors









Right about now was the time I started going nuts that my terror was starting to show actual color. Those first spots were my glimmer of hope as I'd never seen a GT as colorless as mine before


















Right about now both his colors and my photo taking abilities are coming along nicely







Color balance is a bit off, but oh well I'm too lazy to fix old shots









And here he is, ten minutes ago









Enjoy the shots guys. Funny to see not only how much his colors have changed, but how much better I've gotten at using this camera. I really, really sucked, lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Funny to see not only how much his colors have changed, but how much better I've gotten at using this camera. *I really, really sucked*, lol
> [snapback]812615[/snapback]​


You did :rasp:








Great shots though. I seen this post on APF, Saw the retouch Ed did, Came out great. This little guy is a Def. a Keeper!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice. keep us up to date with the pics. how big is he now?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great lookin GT and nice growth rate pics


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

it's a beautiful fish. Expecially the blue on its cheak is very beautiful


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Pics


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Great pics, I enjoy seeing your Green Terror progress.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks alot guys, he's a hell of a fish and I'm glad he's turning out as well as he is









Hyphen - 3.5 - 4 inches or so, still a really young one. His head is starting to get a bit blunter the past few weeks


----------

